# New barbecuer



## HarrisonHo9 (Jul 17, 2008)

so i'm pretty much new to the barbecue world and was looking into getting a smoker to start with. if someone can point me in the right direction that would be great. i'm looking for something not too pricey, about 250 max. and preferably electric, doesn't have to be but it would be alot easier to use. i'm also looking for something that can be fairly easy to move. i know thats not too specific so if you need more info that i forget let me know. 

also if someone could just point me to a good place where i can learn some things on getting started that'd be great. mostly all i know about smokers comes from the food network and little bits from this site.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 17, 2008)

lots of bq experts here and some that do smoking as well. they will come along and help you.

welcome to the group

babe


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome to DC!!


----------



## giggler (Jul 17, 2008)

We had a Brinkman Electric smoker when we first started out. Very inexpensive, light weight, easy to move... and actually turned out some pretty good meat!

That was years ago and I just Googled it and it looks unchanged after all these years.. I guess that says something..

I'll try to post a link.

Ace - Ace Tree: Outdoor Living: Grills & Outdoor Cooking: Smokers: Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker/Grill (810-7080-K)

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome Harri,
Go to the forums listing on your left after you log in.
Click on that and scroll down to the bbq and smoking catagory and click on that. Alot of common discussion there.  Some real consistant names pop up in those cats. who you may want to PM for your specific questions.
Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## sattie (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm not an expert by any means, but I like grilling!  Just wanted to welcome you to the group!


----------



## David Cottrell (Jul 17, 2008)

Can say welcome! Can't help otherwise.


----------



## SikPilot (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome,

If you want to use gas or electric then just cook in an oven.  BBQ is meant to be cooked over some kind of FLAVORED smoke.  Your best bet to start out with is a Weber Smokey Mountain  WSM.Just less than $250 delivered to your door and very easy to work with.  You can also use it to grill on.  These are almost set it and forget it(at least for hours at a clip).  Do a search for "virtual weber bullet" and go on their forums and look around.

CAUTION:  BBQ'ing is very addictive.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 18, 2008)

Welcome to DC, Harrison! 

You might find the articles at John Raven's Traditional Texas Fare site of interest to understand the 3 forms of BBQ. There are other sites with good information, too - BBQ 101 and BBQ Basics (some are better than others).

There are several good electric "smokers". Like anything else - you pay for what you get in terms of features like max temperature, temp and smoke control, capacity, etc. Cabela's website has a good selection to give you an idea of what is available. Here is a Google list for electric smokers where you can find other options (even instructions for making your own electric smoker from a trash can).

Good luck!


----------

